# Updated! Something is killing my chickens! Help!



## Robert_Lee (Sep 27, 2016)

So in the past 4 weeks, I have had 5 chickens killed.  I have a 18x25 foot chain link fence with a coupe inside.  The first chicken, I walked out back and saw a hawk fly away, and assumed the hawk killed it. I purchased heavy duty netting online and covered the entire pen.  The second and third chickens were killed on separate days but in the same manner.  They were at the back wall of the fence missing their heads and pulled through the fence hole.  My thought was they were sticking their heads out of the chain link fence and something was getting them by the head from the outside of the fence.  So fast forward to today, my last two remaining hens were both laying dead near each corner of the back "wall" dead in the same manner.  But here is the catch, feathers were all over inside the pen, like they were attacked inside.  The only way in the pen is 3" gap where the gate locks to the pole, the bottom of the fence is concreted down.  What kills chickens and only eats the head?


----------



## rydert (Sep 27, 2016)

owl......


----------



## rydert (Sep 27, 2016)

or possum.....


----------



## Milkman (Sep 27, 2016)

Got a trail camera ?


----------



## Robert_Lee (Sep 27, 2016)

Yes, I have a trail camera, but no more chickens to monitor.  Don't think he will come back without anything to eat?  I was thinking coon or possum, I guess they could have squeezed in the crack? I am at a loss, could have swore it was a bird of prey, but there is no way they are getting through the netting.  It is like the batting cage stuff, very heavy duty.


----------



## wildlands (Sep 27, 2016)

coon


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Sep 27, 2016)

Cat


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 27, 2016)

Sounds like you have a weasel problem. They can go through a chain link fence easily, and they`re notorious for killing chickens then eating the head.


----------



## specialk (Sep 28, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Sounds like you have a weasel problem. They can go through a chain link fence easily, and they`re notorious for killing chickens then eating the head.



Yep....


----------



## Robert_Lee (Sep 28, 2016)

Thanks for the input everyone.  I will be putting out a trail cam and a live trap, will update if I get any answers.


----------



## HD28 (Sep 28, 2016)

This is why I am going to use "Hardware Cloth" on a coop when I build one. Seems better than wire for predator protection. May wanna try that too.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Sep 29, 2016)

Weasel.


----------



## owl (Sep 29, 2016)

weasel if you are near a creek


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Sep 29, 2016)

Could also be possum. My husband and I pulled into the driveway one night and caught one in the act. They climb the fence and snatch the chickens head off while the chicken is roosting. Poor bird never knows what hit her!


----------



## Huntinfool (Sep 29, 2016)

There's no telling what it is.  The feathers are probably just from the bird flopping.  Coons are bad and they do just what you're describing from my experience.  It's not that the chicken is sticking it's head out.  It's just that they are so stupid.  Coons will reach through the fence and snatch them by the head.  Only problem is...the head is the only thing they can pull back through the fence.  

Could be coons, weasels possums.  It really doesn't matter.  Get you a good live trap or two and get this taken care of.  They will be back for more.


----------



## brunofishing (Sep 29, 2016)

I have killed 3 possums this year, they were pulling off my chickens heads.


----------



## brownhounds (Sep 29, 2016)

If there is a tree near your coop where a coon can climb down and get close, its a coon.  I caught one in the middle of the act after he killed 50 of my chicks.  

I'm just not sure if a coon would take down a full grown chicken.


----------



## OneCrazyGeek (Oct 3, 2016)

Coon


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 3, 2016)

Coons, possums, and weasels will all do that. Chickens are like the tater chips of the animal world, one reason that I don't keep them any more. Always something killing them.


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 9, 2016)

owl said:


> weasel if you are near a creek



Weasel are more of an upland critter. Mink travel creeks and rivers. A guy i know had the same issue. No holes for coon or possum to get in but had several headless chickens. He figures he's got a weasel issue


----------



## Robert_Lee (Oct 12, 2016)

I think I got him, don't know how he would have gotten in the pen, there are no holes large enough for him to enter.  But I did read on another forum, of the coons just sitting outside the fence waiting, and grabbing them when they walk by.  He did stop by to see what was going on, so it could be him?


----------



## Luke0927 (Oct 13, 2016)

A coon will sure enough kill them he is a good one....give him to some coon hunters let a pack of dogs get after him.


----------



## 25.06 (Oct 13, 2016)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=834396


----------



## Robert_Lee (Oct 18, 2016)

*Raccoon #2*

Got another one!


----------



## Campingmom (Feb 4, 2017)

*MINK (my vote)*

It was a weasel or mink.  I've seen that problem here when the tornado came through.  A tree fell on my chicken coop roof...  and 10 trees on the house.  (the kids and I were fine, praying in the closet) No hole big enough for a raccoon, but night after night I lost chickens until they were all gone.   Bit their necks and drank the blood.  They had heads missing on some.  We live by a creek.  Only a small opening at the roof-line where he must have entered.  They survived the tornado, but the mink got them.  We hit a mink with the car some time after that.  Not likely the same guy but lets me know they are here for sure.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Feb 4, 2017)

I have lost several groups of chickens, in this very same manner. I know we have possums, fox, and what I would say was likely a weasel. Never seen a live weasel or mink, so I couldn't say for sure. How large is the mink and weasel population here?


----------



## Robert_Lee (Feb 24, 2017)

Just to update, I trapped and "relocated" those two coons, and haven't had a issue since.  I have 5 golden commets and for the last 3-4 months they haven't been bothered.  I would have never guessed a coon would kill them for fun.


----------

